# Seeking game in Fort Walton Beach (FL) area



## TheBadElf (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm an experienced RPGr currently living in Mary Esther, FL and looking for a gaming group to join somewhere in the area (Fort Walton Beach - Destin - Navarre - Crestview - Niceville).  I prefer D&D 3.5, but have played all editions of D&D and a wide variety of other systems.  I'm equally comfortable with heavy roleplaying or hack and slash.  If you're interested, please contact me at billsteinen@hotmail.com.


----------



## TheBadElf (Jul 3, 2004)

C'mon, guys, there's gotta be someone out there...I need my D&D fix!


----------



## DamionW (Oct 4, 2005)

Bill, I'm pretty sure I've spoken to you before and that you've signed up for our yahoo group:  http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/FWB_RPGers , but if you haven't signed up yet, I'm still looking for people.  Anyone else reading this in the area, I encourage you to sign up.


----------

